# fluxbox + youtube + fullscreen = firefox crash

## socek

Zainstalowałem sobie fluxboxa. Na nim Firefox'a (wersje z binarek) i adobe-flash. Jednak gdy wchodzę na yotube'a i daje pełen ekran to mi glibc wypluwa, że jest jakiś wyciek pamięci.

```
*** glibc detected *** /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: free(): invalid pointer: 0xa9865520 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb68ab3e4]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x9c)[0xb68acd3c]

/usr/lib/libGL.so.1[0xb16a6355]

======= Memory map: ========
```

Memory map chyba nie muszę podawać.

Gdzie leży problem? W Fx czy w fluxboxie? Czy jest sposób aby to jakoś naprawić?Last edited by socek on Wed Apr 29, 2009 4:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mziab

Jaka karta graficzna? Co zwraca "eselect opengl list"?

----------

## socek

```
sockolap socek # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

sockolap socek # lspci | grep vga -i

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1)

```

Nie sądziłem, że to może być od karty graficznej. Taką kartę graficzną mam na laptopie. Na serwerze dzieje mi się to samo:

```
mas socek # lspci | grep VGA

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a (rev a2)

mas socek # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## mziab

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

EDIT: Na laptopie nie masz zainstalowanych nvidia-drivers najwyraźniej.

----------

## socek

Tak, zorientowałem się i poprawiłem swój błąd, ale niestety, nie pomogło.

----------

## SlashBeast

sprawdz czy opera ma taki sam problem, jak nie, sprawdz na firefoksie z source.

----------

## socek

Opera reaguję lepiej.  Nie zawiesza się, ale flash się traci. Może problem jest z flashem?

----------

## Garrappachc

Jak instalowałeś flasha? U mnie pod fluxem wszystko śmiga... Instalowałem z .tar.gz'ta

----------

## socek

Z tar.gz ? Ja instalowałem emergem.

```
socek@sockolap ~ $ eix adobe-flash

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  (~)9.0.159.0!m!s 10.0.15.3!m!s 10.0.22.87!m!s {32bit multilib}

     Installed versions:  10.0.22.87!m!s(08:22:57 27.04.2009)(32bit -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaka wersja opery, flasha i firefoksa? Do tego jaka wersaj xorg-xservera?

----------

## socek

```

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Installed versions:  10.0.22.87!m!s(22:36:52 27.04.2009)(32bit -multilib)

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Installed versions:  1.5.3-r5(09:51:37 28.04.2009)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse nptl sdl video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -hal -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_calcomp -input_devices_citron -input_devices_digitaledge -input_devices_dmc -input_devices_dynapro -input_devices_elo2300 -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_jamstudio -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_magellan -input_devices_microtouch -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_palmax -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_spaceorb -input_devices_summa -input_devices_synaptics -input_devices_tek4957 -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_ur98 -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_geode -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_newport -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vermilion -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_xgi)

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

     Installed versions:  3.0.9!s(06:53:22 27.04.2009)(linguas_pl -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_mn -linguas_mr -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_oc -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sq -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_te -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -restrict-javascript)

```

Zauważyłem, że nie miałem w make.conf flagi "opengl". Może to od tego? Właśnie się przekompilowywuje. Jak skończy się, to znowu sprawdzę.

EDIT:

Przekompilowanie z flagą opengl pomogło.

----------

## c3l3r1on

jak dla mnie to raczej dziwne, gdyz nie widze w niczym z 3 paczek flagi use z opengl'em ..

```
c3l3r1on c3l3r1on # emerge -pv xorg-server mozilla-firefox adobe-flash | grep opengl -i

c3l3r1on c3l3r1on # 
```

----------

## socek

Spróbowałem to na serwerze zrobić i mi nie działa. Prawdopodobnie inna flaga w USE pomogła, ale nie wiem która. Mam trochę tych rzeczy w USE powciskanych:

```
USE="X alsa nvidia ncurses postgres X pl video_cards_nvidia nls truetype vim-stynax xinerama png jpeg jpg gif mp3 ogg xinetd -debug -doc linguas_pl python bash-completation sqlite3 unicode pulseaudio zip bzip2 -oss dbus -ipv6 ioctl gnutls truetype fontforge dvd dvdr emovix encode ffmpeg flac -hal musepack musicbrainz sndfile vcd vorbis gtk qt4 xml bash-completion ctypes-python vim-syntax -acpi fuse opengl"

```

Ale nie pamiętam jakie miałem flagi kiedy sprawdzałem wcześniej.

----------

## webmajsterek

ja mam ten sam blad  z firefox-bin 3.0.8 pod xfce4 , nvidia MX2/400 -- zaisntalowalem firefox 3.0.10  z portage i to pomoglo . 

wedlug mnie to wtyczka flash zawieszala firefoksa .

----------

